# Pole mounts for new drill and old belt grinder.



## th62 (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a smallish shed, 5m x5m so space is limited.   halfway along either side wall is a 6" post that juts out the same amount, this precludes largish machines being placed in front.   When last in Aldi I spotted a small bench drill which I though would do well next to the pedestal so I mounted the bench drill on a bracket I made that clamps around the pole.   I also included a couple of stickouts on which to mount two drill sets.

While I was at it I made up a similar clamp for the other post and mounted the belt grinder I made a while back.

Both work quite well, free up bench space and use space not normally used.


----------



## hotrats (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks great! And uses up unused space to boot. Would it be possible to see a close up of the belt grinder you've made?  Looks nice!


----------



## MarkDavis (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow! sure makes sweeping under the machines easy.


----------



## th62 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hotrats, here you go!   https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/belt-grinder.70900/


----------



## hotrats (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you so much! May have to copy you somewhat. When I get caught up......


----------

